# Just Approved by Shutterstock!!!



## Scruggelgreen (Sep 6, 2010)

Good Morning Everyone. I just wanted to share that i was approved by Shutterstock. I have been doing alot of Stock Photography for the last year or so, and am currently on Dreamstime, BigstockPhoto, Fotolia, and Yay Micro. My sales on Shutterstock, for the two days that i have been online (And with only 9 images from my initial batch) have already sold more then my earnings on all others combined. Dont know if everyone else has had this experience, but it feels pretty good to be approved by Shutterstock. I have 60 more images awaiting approval and hopefully this will help up my sales even more. Please comment with any experience you have had with Stock Photography!

Here is a link to my portfolio (Keeping in mind that all my other images are still awaiting the normal 2 - 3 day approval wait time). Thanks Everyone!
Stock Photos | Shutterstock: Royalty-Free Subscription Stock Photography & Vector Art


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 7, 2010)

i made around $300 a month for a short while with shutterstock (vector images, not photographs), then they messed about with the search algorithm on the site and I dropped off the radar. Don't use it anymore as a result.


----------



## megan22 (Sep 9, 2010)

can you show me your photograph???


----------



## eddiesimages (Sep 10, 2010)

I've had images on several sites for a couple years and have had the best luck, by far, with Istockphoto.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've used a few...  Dreamstime, Fotolia, iStock, etc...

I've made the most on Dreamstime - which isn't much.  Granted, I don't have many pictures on there though...  I kinda view it as a novelty.  If I make money, good - if not, oh well.  So far I haven't even made enough to ask for a payment (which I think is $200 on Dreamstime).

I'm not too worried about it though, I never expected it to be a source of income.  I more or less just did it to see if I could...


----------



## Lizocain (Sep 10, 2010)

Scruggelgreen said:


> I just wanted to share that i was approved by Shutterstock. http://www.shutterstock.com/results.mhtml#gallery_id=563860&id=563860



Hey from me as well,i have this in my mind for a while as well but never really tried it yet.I just wanted to make a question cause i see u said u got approved.there are some requirements to start selling ur stock?

Thanks


----------



## Lizocain (Sep 10, 2010)

oh and btw can you start selling ur stock if u sing up as browse for free?or u have to pay ?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lizocain said:


> there are some requirements to start selling ur stock?


Your work has to be good enough to sell.

Usually you have to send them a sample (10-20 images), then they decide if you're good enough.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lizocain said:


> oh and btw can you start selling ur stock if u sing up as browse for free?or u have to pay ?


No site I've seen makes you pay to sell.  Your work just has to be good enough to make money for them.


----------



## zoranb (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi guys, i wanna send some photos to shutterstock too but i cannot figure out the earnings. Can someone explain to me for eg.
1. what are the life time earnings?
2. how do ones photos change type (Per-Day Subscriptions, Single Image On Demand etc.) or how are they categorized?

Shutterstock :: Make money with your photos!


----------



## LightPaintingArt (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I've tried once to get on shutterstock but failed miserably. it was very discouraging considering I probably did try to choose my favorite shots. Not even one was approved! SMH.

what should i do? any ideas?




____________
Light Painting


----------



## LightPaintingArt (Nov 1, 2011)

also how many times have you tried?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 1, 2011)

Have you tried getting approved for Alamy it is one of the hardest


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 1, 2011)

grats!


----------



## Tillit (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats dude! Oh yea, and post some photos would ya?


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2011)

LightPaintingArt said:


> Congratulations! I've tried once to get on shutterstock but failed miserably. it was very discouraging considering I probably did try to choose my favorite shots. Not even one was approved! SMH.
> 
> what should i do? any ideas?


Make sure you are offering photos they want/need.


----------



## zoranb (Dec 25, 2011)

guys can one have the same photos on different sites with stock photos? for eg. can i have same pics on shutterstock and istock?


----------



## KmH (Dec 25, 2011)

Read the terms and conditions each stock agency has on their web site.


----------



## zoranb (Dec 25, 2011)

i cant find this particular one


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 25, 2011)

Usually you can have them on as many as you want.  Some of them will pay you more if you only sell it on their site though (I know Dreamstime does that).


----------



## zoranb (Dec 27, 2011)

guys is it hard to be a shutterstock contributor? what must i be careful of in my pictures so first pics i give to become a contributor don't get turned down? any tips?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 27, 2011)

Not that hard.  They're mainly looking for sharpness/good DOF.  Make sure you don't have any copyrighted logos or such visible anywhere in the picture.


----------



## zoranb (Dec 27, 2011)

1. what is DOF? you mean depth of field?
2. do they have an automated system that sees sharpness etc or is it a person checking?


----------



## RobertDarasz (Dec 27, 2011)

1. 98% depth of field.
2. 70% sure that a person checks them.


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2011)

Why not visit the Shutterstock web site?

Shutterstock :: Make money with your photos!

Shutterstock :: Make money with your photos! - FAQ's

Shutterstock Photographer Forum :: Index


----------



## zoranb (Dec 27, 2011)

im not very fluent, but ill try, thanx


----------

